
Trump lied about wealth to feature on Forbes list - startupflix
https://dailym.ai/2vwyTWk
======
GoToRO
There are people that should be on that list and they are, there are people
that should be on that list and they paid so they are not and there are people
that should not be on that list and they paid so they are.

